# Seiko or Citizen.



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

*Lets put it to the test.....*​
*Do you prefer Seiko Or Citizen*

Seiko2769.23%Citizen1230.77%


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Do you prefer Citizen or Seiko.

Having a good few Citizen Eco drives, and a variety of Seikos I really don't know.....a couple of favourites of each......



Seiko Kinetic



Citizen Eco Drive perpetual calendar.

Any pics and opinions gratefully received .

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

How can you ask such a question Roger my head is in bits now seiko citizen seiko citizen arghh its going to explode :wacko:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> How can you ask such a question Roger my head is in bits now seiko citizen seiko citizen arghh its going to explode :wacko:


 Tough decision John :yes:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2016)

i like the vintage Citizens and Seiko's equally, but i think both have lost their way a bit design wise although Seiko wins for me, the modern Citizens are just a bit meh !! just IMO of course


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm split on this one Rog. I have 4 Citizens, 3 Seikos, 2 Timex and a partridge in a pear tree. I suspect I'm in a similar situation to you. I have always preferred the oldet citizens. Out of the 2 brands now, I'm only really interested in the Chronograph ecodrives and the Seiko divers. Therefore in the interests of fairness I need to look fora new Casio, I had two which I sold and am on zero


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2016)

Muddy D said:


> I have 4 Citizens, 3 Seikos, 2 Timex and a partridge in a pear tree


 i tried the "partridge in a pear tree" but it pooped on my wrist


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Dont no why but if I hd to choosei would go for the Citizen H


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Toss of a coin really, Heads Seiko or Tails Seiko :biggrin:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Very close, but if pushed Seiko, but I don't want to be pushed 

So I did not vote :thumbsup: 
Cheers Martin


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Seiko all the way ! :yes:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Have always just bought watches I like & seem to have far more Seiko than Citizen ones so on that basis Seiko gets my vote. :yes:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

I voted Citizen, mainly because my most special watch is a Citizen (you all know the one I'm sure :laugh: ) But I do like a vintage Seiko too!


----------



## Daz. (Dec 26, 2015)

Seiko for me no doubt


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Seiko for me too. Most modern Citizen designs do nothing for me.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Seiko in front but Citizen not disgraced :thumbsup:


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

For me, 3 Citizen and 8 Seiko......


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

Seiko or Citizen?... that's just too much of a question and wayyyy too difficult for me to answer a bit like "still or sparkling?"


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I voted for Seiko, but to be honest there's not a lot in it, they are both excellent brands :thumbsup:


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

Seiko, just for me (mainly for vintage)

theres a few of each in the box


----------



## ndpadgett (Sep 18, 2015)

Funny. I have owned a four Citizens but never a Seiko but I prefer Seiko, go figure!


----------



## OldHooky (Aug 30, 2011)

Seiko for me too. They are the ones I tend to keep, although I hanker for a Citizen or a regular basis. They are unfortunately often too large - 44mm etc isn't the best size for many of us - and I don't hold on to them for that reason.

The Citizen RM is a good 'in despite the branding.


----------



## bf76 (May 11, 2016)

I've had both and they're similar, but I voted for Seiko.


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

I couldn't make my mind up as I have a few of each so I cheated and voted twice


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Its an hard one but Seiko for general watches such as divers and non chrono and Citizen for chronographs although a lot of their features are over complicated


----------



## TKOG (May 21, 2016)

I got to go Seiko just because I love the SARB line. There isn't a lot of difference though.


----------



## janesien (Aug 20, 2016)

I don't know, but I really like those citizen vintage watches..










it's like a blast from the past for me. that's the Citizen JG2002-53w btw.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Citizen! Seiko' "automatic" via electronics leave me cold.

mike


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

I would have always said seiko










However...Citizen????










Ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Both


----------



## vadiro (Jul 21, 2016)

I like both too, but I would say Seiko, because they made more great watches than Citizen.


----------



## Himself (Aug 9, 2016)

There is Grand Seiko, but there is no Grand Citizen.


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

Himself said:


> There is Grand Seiko, but there is no Grand Citizen.


 There is Citizen's top end thermocompensated quartz line the "Chronomaster" range. They are rated at +-5 seconds a year, as opposed to +-10 seconds for Grand Seiko thermocompensated quartz (although there are some +-5 Seiko Quartz movements, they are only found in limited edition models and no rew model has featured this for a while). Citizen tends to use more brands than Seiko, a sub-brand equivalent to Grand Seiko is the "Campanola" label (mostly made in Japan but a new line recently introduced features a collaboratively designed - between Citizen and and its Swiss Subsidiary, La Joux Perret - Swiss Made movement with the rest of the watch made in Japan). Citizen also owns and makes watches under the Wittnauer, Bulova and other old, formerly Swiss Labels, which don't compete with Grand Seikos but tends to clock in a bit higher than normal eco drives. At the tippy topy end Citizen also owns the Swiss watchmaker Arnold & Son, which came with the purchase of Joux Perret in 2012. AS focuses exclusively on the ridiculously high end and competes with the likes of Patek and Vacheron. Arnold & Son is ring-fenced as a Swiss brand, unlike Bulova and Wittnauer which are made in the same factories as Citizen watches, but there is a fair degree of technological and know-how osmosis. JP is a major movement manufacturer at the very high end of the Swiss watch industry and supplies/has supplied movements to LVMH brands, Hermes as well as other top end brands. JP and Citizen has also revived an inactive brand which came along with the 2012 sale, Angelus, and are marketing it at the "Luxury" watch price point - at the moment the brand only offers tourbillon watches.

Seiko also does this, but much less and sticks to the Seiko brand across most pricepoints, from Seiko 5 to Grand Seiko. The only exceptions that come to mind are the very, very high end with Credor and the very, very low end with Pulsar, Lorus and Alba. Seiko also owns Orient but they have their own factory and seems to be largely independent (and in imho very boring, Orient's entire range uses variations of a single movement which was co-developed with Seiko when they used to be separate brands, Orient has done nothing interesting in its history).


----------



## steve plywood (Jul 27, 2013)

I do like Seiko, I've only got one, but I have four Eco-drives,so I guess I'm a Citizen man.Can't go wrong with either brand. :thumbs_up:


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Seiko have far better designs past and present along with a few iconic ones. Seiko have a far larger mechanical line available than Citizen and the really good Citizen stuff is quite hard to source.


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

Aloha , I like both sides and have of them but if preferred ..." Citizens ". ( Just a few of both ...Sides .)

Aloha LongBike / Louis


----------

